

Anyone notice the changes to the Google logo? - shadowpwner

Original: 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/30/Googlelogo.png
Changed:
http://www.google.com/images/logos/ps_logo2.png
======
jdrucker
I don't see it.

~~~
shadowpwner
I probably should have explained it. The newer logo is a little darker, more
pronounced bevel, and darker/less spread out shadow.

